# Tire Size Question



## Discount Tire (Jun 12, 2012)

We show a 225/50R-18 as an extended fit for your vehicle which means it may rub. Tires are like shoes they all fit slightly different.

Here is a link to our tire calculator where it shows the larger size as being .89 inches taller:

Tire Calculator


----------



## Jewel Red 5 (Feb 5, 2011)

Jewel Red 5 said:


> Hello all was wondering if you can put 225/50/18 tires on a LTZ cruze stock is 225/45/18 just want little more thickness on the sidewall. I am using factory wheels, can they be mounted on them with no problems. I know speedo will be off 2 mph at 60 but anything else you guys can think of before I order them. thank you


Well I put them on the 225/50/18 Goodyears and have no issues at all just speedo is off 3% but have an extra 1/2 taller on side wall witch is good if you your hitting the huge potholes in NJ. with the LTZ rims.


----------



## Danny5 (Dec 22, 2011)

LOL - I want smaller tires now! I need me some 225/40r18s!


----------

